
Craving cannabis: is marijuana addictive? - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/apr/28/marijuana-addictive
======
codyb
I’m totally open to the premise but this article is conspicuously absent of
anything even remotely resembling facts or studies.

There is an appeal to authority with the public health official.

And the idea the for profit marijuana industry might push towards addiction
seems like a very plausible premise although the article states there hasn’t
been much of an increase in younger smokers.

It’s important we consider the risks that marijuana use presents for
adolescents and heavy users.

It did mention withdrawal symptoms such as anxiety and the reduction of
earnings over time. It’s possible these were based on studies, seems like the
latter must be.

------
Cypher
Sure it's addictive, like most habits that provide a dopamine hit. More people
struggle with disconnecting from social media addiction, the desire to keep
finding an interesting image or comment is way worse of addiction. Also sugar
and simple carbs, try and give that up for 2 weeks and notice the strong
withdrawal symptoms.

~~~
cbluth
I have long said that sugar is much more addictive that cannabis. Do you think
that's true?

~~~
CodeWriter23
Having kicked both, sugar is definitely a physical withdrawal and weed more of
a psychological withdrawal. Hard for me to say which was worse though.

